# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Bệnh viện đa khoa tâm anh – bệnh viện khách sạn hàng đầu việt nam

## Khoedep

BỆNH VIỆN ĐA KHOA TÂM ANH – BỆNH VIỆN KHÁCH SẠN HÀNG ĐẦU VIỆT NAM
Các chuyên khoa mũi nhọn của bệnh viện Tâm Anh
Khoa Chấn thương chỉnh hình
Khoa Sơ sinh
Chuyên Khoa Nhi
Trung Tâm Hỗ Trợ Sinh Sản (IVFTA)
Khoa Tiết Niệu – Nam Học
Khoa Nội Soi Tiêu Hóa
Khoa Phụ Sản
Khoa Ngoại – Gây Mê Hồi Sức
Khoa Nội tổng hợp
Khoa Xét Nghiệm
Khoa Chẩn đoán hình ảnh
Khoa Khám Bệnh
Khoa Cấp cứu – Hồi sức tích cực

Các dịch vụ y tế đặc biệt của bệnh viện Tâm Anh

KHÁM VÀ ĐIỀU TRỊ CÁC BỆNH VỀ NỘI THẦN KINH
5 yếu tố tăng khả năng thành công khi thụ tinh trong ống nghiệm (IVF)
Độ tuổi sinh con tốt nhất của phụ nữ
Tiến bộ y học giúp phụ nữ tuổi 45, 50 sinh con khỏe mạnh
Phụ nữ sinh con ở tuổi 35 – 40 nên lường trước những khó khăn gì?
Bệnh phụ khoa sau sinh: nguyên nhân và cách phòng tránh
Những điều “nên làm” và “cần tránh” khi chuẩn bị mang thai
Trước khi mang thai nên uống thuốc bổ gì?
Đi khám thai, khám hiếm muộn ở Hà Nội: chọn bệnh viện hay phòng khám tư?
Khám thai lần đầu và các mốc khám thai quan trọng
Lịch đi khám thai định kỳ cho mẹ bầu
Thụ tinh nhân tạo, thụ tinh trong ống nghiệm mất bao lâu, giá bao nhiêu?
Quy trình thụ tinh nhân tạo tại bệnh viện Tâm Anh
Nội soi dạ dày – kỹ thuật mới chẩn đoán và điều trị bệnh tiêu hóa
Dịch vụ khám và tư vấn nam khoa
Dịch vụ khám và điều trị bệnh tiết niệu
Chương trình Vaccine cho trẻ
Chăm sóc bệnh nhân trong ngày
Mời các chuyên gia, bác sỹ trong nước và quốc tế theo yêu cầu
Khám và điều trị chuyên khoa Nhi
Điều trị các bệnh về Nội tổng quát
Nội soi và điều trị các bệnh tiêu hóa
Phát hiện sớm ung thư tiêu hóa
Tư vấn và điều trị phụ khoa, kế hoạch hóa gia đình
Tư Vấn Và Điều Trị Vô Sinh Hiếm Muộn, Thụ Tinh Nhân Tạo – IUI – IVF
Khám và điều trị bệnh Nam học, Tiết niệu
Thai sản trọn gói, thai sản theo yêu cầu
Dịch vụ khám theo yêu cầu
Dịch vụ cấp cứu 24/24
Web site: *[replacer_a]*
xem thêm s/p công ty : *[replacer_a]
*
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN BỆNH VIỆN ĐA KHOA TÂM ANH
Điện thoại: 1800 6858 - 
Email: https://tamanhhospital.vn
Địa chỉ: 108 Phố Hoàng Như Tiếp, P. Bồ Đề, Q. Long Biên, Tp. Hà Nội

----------

